# Is it ok to use more than one eye cream?



## peachface (Feb 12, 2008)

Reading about whether we need eye cream or not in the other thread made me wonder if it's ok to use different types of eye cream at the same time...

Right now I'm targetting my fine line under my eyes, but I really need to do something about my dark circles as well. So would it be ok to use one type of cream for wrinkle and then use another for dark circles at the same time if you can't find one that works well in both area? or is that too much for your eyes?

Thanks and have a great day everyone


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2008)

well, i would say it's always better to use one product than two. the logical consequence would be to search and find a product suiting all your targeted needs.

if it's not possible, option B, i would use two products. i've used in the past an eyecream and a contour gel hoping the combined effect would work better, and realised if applied one after another, my eye contour was stinking because my skin couldn't absorb it all.

so in your case, i would use the one against dark circles in the morning, and the one against wrinkles before going to bed.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 12, 2008)

One way to get dark circles is to not use sunscreen around the eyes. Make sure your make up has adequate sunscreen - I use Revlon Colorstay: both foundation and concealer have sunscreen.

If not, use a sunscreen that is sensitive enough for the eye area. Ask your pharmacist what sunscreen won't irritate your eyes.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 12, 2008)

i use one during the day and one at night.

i have really dry eye area and can get eczema easily there.

so i use a lighter eye cream (its still heavy though) during the day (clinique all about eyes rich) and a very very moisturizing one at night and on planes (burts bees royal jelly eye cream).


----------



## peachface (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't believe it didn't occur to me that i could use one in the morning and one at night... What a doorknob I am...!!! Thanks, guys!

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One way to get dark circles is to not use sunscreen around the eyes. Make sure your make up has adequate sunscreen - I use Revlon Colorstay: both foundation and concealer have sunscreen. If not, use a sunscreen that is sensitive enough for the eye area. Ask your pharmacist what sunscreen won't irritate your eyes.

Really? I didn't know that... what is the relationship between dark circles and susncreen around the eyes? I currently just apply sunscreen all over my face without avoiding eye areas... 
Thanks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 13, 2008)

As per Dr Leslie Baumann MD:

Darkness under eyes can be a frustrating problem. It is primarily caused by Melanin. When exposed to sun, melanin causes the skin to darken - particularly under the eyes.

Wearing sunscreen every day is crucial. Any facial sunscreen that doesn't sting the eyes will work. Zcote and titanium dioxide sunscreens are affordable and won't sting.

Sleep-deprivation is an extrinsic factor that can increase under-eye darkness by restricting blood flow and creating puffiness in that delicate skin.

Don't waste money on skin care products and avoid expensive laser treatments or peels because they just don't work and are a waste of money.

hope that helps


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2008)

well, i totally understand this, but i know i can't put too much sunscreen too close to my eyes, or they will itch and become watery by noon.


----------



## Solimar (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to use two eye creams, one in the morning, and one at night. Now, I just stick to one whenever I do use eye cream.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 14, 2008)

Well...I'm a little different. I just started using 2 eye creams at the same time. One is a gel actually, for under eye circles, but it's not very moisturizing, so I put a cream with SPF over it during the day. At night, I use the same gel and a heavier eye cream. I probably won't stick with this routine though. I'm a guinea pig for the dark circle eye gel!


----------



## hazeleyes21 (Feb 14, 2008)

A routine I find that works pretty well so far is using a regular eye cream targetting either fine lines ect for the day and I apply it sometimes twice during the day, for the night time I use lancome's renergie, I apply it before bed and its more 'powerful' than my day stuff and I wake up with eyes not soo sleepy looking and puffed outt haha.. oh and green tea bags on my eyes in the bath lol


----------

